# Devils Lake and HW281 ******* Ramp



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

N of HW19 and Minne where 281N runs along Pelican lake there's a road approach that people used for years, including myself. I'm told it's now flooded over, however, there's another new approach that's usable north of there where you enter and flow down by the bloodhole.

Anywhoo, my question is...I've heard the landing is legit, and I was told today they're writing tickets for trespassing or something....anyone know anything about this? PM me if you don't want to post up. I'm heading up there in a week and would like to know ahead of time.

Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Got my answer, turns out with the water being up to the white line...backing a boat in means you're backing into "traffic" and it warrants the ticket parking outside the white line as well.

That stinks, long run now....oh well.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Talked to the Benson Co sheriff a few weeks back about these being closed...said there was way to may near misses of people getting hit by passing cars & parking was a problem...Also they are hoping to pressure G&F to putting in something to get into Pelican.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

It is a long run from a boat ramp...kinda sucks. But in a way it's nice to not make it too easy to get up there.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

It's 15 minutes max from Graham's Island...not too long of a boat ride.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> It's 15 minutes max from Graham's Island...not too long of a boat ride.


Your right...just sems like I always have my kids with so we stay a little closer to a ramp. As they get older I'll be able to put the fear of God in them with waves crashing over the boat


----------

